# A question about humping



## DevWind (Nov 7, 2016)

First of all, you probably shouldn’t go to dog parks. They can be dangerous. Dogs don’t need to play with other dogs. I definitely wouldn’t allow it to get to a point that he’s surrounded by other dogs. Second, if you can’t call him away from the behavior then it’s a training problem. Humping isn‘t always what we first think of. It’s purely excitement sometimes. Most dogs that do this haven’t been given another outlet for their excitement. Mine search for a toy to hold when they are excited. When they got worked up as puppies, I would toss a ball for them. Obviously, you can’t do that at a dog park. I would absolutely start with a walk instead of the park for exercise.


----------



## Ffcmm (May 4, 2016)

no ideas, but my neutered male chihuahua, is one of those dogs that other dogs LOVE to smell & hump. I'm not sure what is is about him but he drives other males insane sometimes and they treat him like a female on heat, crying and straining on their leash to get to him!


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

And your first and only post contains horrible advice... "finding a mate" is the most irresponsible possible choice here.


----------



## Dunmar (Apr 15, 2020)

Humping is common for dogs without being sexual. My two year old spayed female and my moms 14 year old shitzu mix did it constantly la couple ast week until we nixed that (Mom was hurt, im staying to take care of her).
Dogs are weird.


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

Prism Goldens said:


> And your first and only post contains horrible advice... "finding a mate" is the most irresponsible possible choice here.


I dk what happened here, except maybe a poster removed his suggestion of finding a mate for the humper? 
In that case, I dk why the quote was removed.


----------

